

Why Email is Broken, and what LeBron wants from his inbox... - maccman
http://blog.taskforceapp.com/why-email-is-broken-and-what-lebron-wants-fro

======
waffenklang
Well all these points are not against E-Mail but against E-Mail programs. The
E-Mail system is a priori not made for being dynamic, broadcasting and
flexible. It should be a simple straight forward messaging system like mails,
i mean real. And it is and it is good.

All these things, the entry requested from E-Mails should be handle within an
application.

------
cangrande
Cheap use of LeBron! Valid points though...

